# pattos place



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Anyone here ever order and use any of his decals? 

Amazing selection, but how good are they? 

I was thinking in particular about dressing up afx can am/ le mans series cars. Will they fit?

Thanks for the info, and God bless.&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

I've been using Bruce Pattos' decals since 2003. They are the best decals on the face of the earth. VERY high quality. They don't tear or bleed through, and they stick on the car. I clear coat them with floor wax with no problem. I'm building several vintage HO Mopar NASCARS using his decals and AFX Charger and Road Runner stock cars right now.

IMO the two most important suppliers by far for slot car customizers are Bruce Pattos and Dave at Model Car World Automotive Finishes.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I agree. I've been using them since at least 2003, and they are great. I also use floor wax to clear coat them.


----------



## Joe Wallace (May 9, 2010)

How often do ya'll order from Patto's Place. I don't have paypal and most likely will not get it in the near future. I would gladly pay someone with a postal money order to order some for me on anyones next order going out. The ones I'm looking at are around $8.00 each. I mostly want #43, #9 and #10. I will appreciate any help. Thanks, Joe


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Cool beans.

Thanks guys. Just wondering, how long does shipping usually take?


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

The most important thing about ordering from Pattos' is printing out a test sample on plain paper before you order. You then cut out some of the test sample pics to check for size to make sure the decals are the size you need, or if you need them smaller or bigger. You can email Bruce at [email protected] and he will explain to you how to resize them, and how to print a test sample. I learned this the hard way by ordering a 1/64 scale set of decals which were slightly off on the size.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Leonus, I'm currently working with Bruce's water slide decals for the first time having only ever made my own in the past (for slots). Simple..... I've found them to be of the highest quality. The colours, including white, are vivid and the decal film will stand up to serious punishment while applying to tricky, tightly curved surfaces. Overall, very happy with them.

Vansmack, I think I just got lucky in that my decals were perfectly sized for the application. Any chance of explaining the test print method further rather than having a bunch of emails heading Bruce's way?

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

leonus said:


> Cool beans.
> 
> Thanks guys. Just wondering, how long does shipping usually take?


Anything you order will ship Thursday. I usually have it by the next Wednesday, sometimes sooner.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Jisp said:


> Leonus, I'm currently working with Bruce's water slide decals for the first time having only ever made my own in the past (for slots). Simple..... I've found them to be of the highest quality. The colours, including white, are vivid and the decal film will stand up to serious punishment while applying to tricky, tightly curved surfaces. Overall, very happy with them.
> 
> Vansmack, I think I just got lucky in that my decals were perfectly sized for the application. Any chance of explaining the test print method further rather than having a bunch of emails heading Bruce's way?
> 
> ...


Here is the info I got in an email from Bruce:



> As written clearly on my Ordering Page:
> 
> The decals are all produced off accurate 1/24 blueprints, and then mathematically scaled to the other sizes. Unfortunately not all models are as accurate. If you are unsure and want to test fit the decal to you model before ordering, please e-mail me and I can tell you how. I can only alter the entire sheet by the percentage you give me. There are no returns if it does not fit your model.
> 
> To find the size of any of my decals, download the preview (right click and save to disc) and print it out from a graphics programme(double click the saved file). To get the size of the 1/18 print the 1/24 preview at 133%. For the 1/43 print the 1/24 at 55.8%. For 1/10 enlarge the 1/24 preview by 240%, 1/12 - 200% and 1/20 - 120%, I can always downsize a decal to suit an individual car if you let me know the % reduction.


Basically just download the 1/64 sample, print it, cut and test fit. If that does not fit correctly then download the 1/24 sample and reduce the size in your viewing/printing program. For example if I get the 1/24 scale Lennie Pond decals to install on an AFX Chevelle I have to reduce them to the correct size. I use irfanview for file viewing, so I set it to print them at 34% then they come out the correct size.

Here is a picture of the settings in irfanview print.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Van, good info. I think people will find that helpful.


----------

